# Five Ten Delamination



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi All,

I recently posted a review on the homepage of the Five.Ten Freerider Contact. They've become my go to, but a lot of people were complaining about the shoes delaminating. Welp, it's finally happened to me too.

I've reached out to the PR/Marketing team for an official response and am waiting to hear back. In the meantime, I'm curious how many others are experiencing the same issue. How has Five.Ten taken care of you?


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Mine happened in the first 2 weeks in the outer side areas where the toes flex. Ive reached out to the company and they said to bring it back to the lbs. I didnt want to make the drive so i let it go. Poor quality shoes but they grip well. It was only about $100 so i figured it can be disposable. Hope you have better luck. So far it hasn't gotten worse. Im gonna try something else next time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

MTBR_Saris said:


> View attachment 1093888
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> ...


I just bought a pair of Freerider Contacts today, haven't used them yet and contemplating taking them back and getting just regular Freeriders instead. I've seen a lot of people complain about the delamination with these shoes. How is the warranty process going? Any luck?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Superglue is your friend ;0)


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

When repairing shoes, I use either a flexible polyurethane or a rubber modified cyanoacrylate/ super glue. 
If they're relatively new it's best to just warranty them. Call the shop see what they say.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Good call on the glue. I used shoegoo to put the soles of some old shoes back on and they haven't moved in a few years. I guess I will use the goo if these fall apart










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Happened to my Freerider XVis in the first month or two of owning them. Superglued it back together and it's holding reasonably well for the time being. I may have to try that Shoe Goo as it looks like a better option.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Not on fivetens but I have used superglue on shoe soles before and it worked fine.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Shoe goo is great! I've used it on several pairs of shoes from sneakers, to work boots, to wading boots. All held for years and I threw the shoes away due to old age.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

dietz31684 said:


> Shoe goo is great! I've used it on several pairs of shoes from sneakers, to work boots, to wading boots. All held for years and I threw the shoes away due to old age.


Yes sir!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Happened to my VXI's a little over a year ago as well, emailed them and they sent me a label to ship mine back and sent me a new pair.

Sold the pair they sent me and bought the old school freeriders to replace them.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone going to try the new Freedrider pro?
$150 and 385g
better breathability and a longer lasting sole is what's been advertised

I have this years model and each shoe is 385g already so I'm not sure why they said the new one is lighter.
I do like the idea of better breathability though


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Love the hello kitty mod!
I didnt use the warranty either. I just left it and it hasnt gotten worse. The sole is pretty chewed up though

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I used RC car tire glue on my older Sam Hills and Impacts when the toe area would start to peal. Works great and its designed to flex some and be permanent. Its kind of like using super glue but its black and a bit thicker.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

FYI some of the Freeriders have stitched on soles. I have a pair of blue suede ones that are stitched on and have been excellent!


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Less than a year old, both sides of the shoe is falling apart. Very poor quality.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

jacksonlui said:


> Less than a year old, both sides of the shoe is falling apart. Very poor quality.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Order up some shoe goo and repair your shoes. They wont fall apart again after you use this stuff. I fixed some 10yr old steel toe work boots that I love and used this stuff and they have been holding strong for years. This will fix your problem easily and your shoes will be as good as new again.

https://www.amazon.com/Shoe-GOO-110212-Adhesive-Black/dp/B004PBOJE8

Thank me later.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

For years my favourite trainers were Reebok Workout Plus. These have the sole stitched to the upper and reinforcing strap that runs under the shoe from the laces on one side to the laces on the other. The first thing that ever went wrong with those shoes was that the sole wore through. 

Reebok make a similar looking trainer with without the sewn together sole and upper. They don't last so long.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

Happened to mine after a couple weeks. Used Shoe Goo on one and Gorilla Glue on the other. Both glues held up well. Killed the soles in one season. Switched to Teva's and haven't killed them yet, 3 seasons later.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

matrix311 said:


> Order up some shoe goo and repair your shoes. They wont fall apart again after you use this stuff. I fixed some 10yr old steel toe work boots that I love and used this stuff and they have been holding strong for years. This will fix your problem easily and your shoes will be as good as new again.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Shoe-GOO-110212-Adhesive-Black/dp/B004PBOJE8
> 
> Thank me later.


I tried Shoe Goo but after a week or so they're coming apart again. I'll give it another application and hope for the best, but if it comes apart again I might have to pull the trigger on the Adidas Terrex shoes.


----------



## profro (Mar 6, 2006)

Had this happen to 2 pairs of Freerider VXis and pair of Impact VXis. I tried show goo and then it us delaminated elsewhere. They warrantied the Freerider VXis until I had them swap me to the regular freeirders. Problem solved.

I don't ride the Impacts all that much so shoe goo is currently working. However for shoes this expensive I expect a year of use at a minimum. At this point I have started to look for other shoe brands.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Im glad we have other options other than 5.10.
Im not getting anywhere with their CS. Im gonna try some adidas terrex next. I know they are kinda the same company but whatever.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone try the Scott FR10 shoe? Not sure if the sole is stiff enough for good power transfer and how sticky the sole is.


----------

